# Food Safety News - 02/14/2022 Only written arguments will be allowed to decide case on new swine inspection system



## daveomak.fs (Feb 14, 2022)

*Only written arguments will be allowed to decide case on new swine inspection system*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 14, 2022 12:05 am
A-two year-old federal lawsuit brought by three non-governmental organizations claims USDA’s New Swine Inspection System undermines federal inspectors charged with protecting consumers from foodborne illness. A federal judge in California has found “the matter suitable for disposition without oral argument.” The Center for Food Safety, Food & Water Watch, and the Humane Farming Association kicked... Continue Reading


*Food safety tips for commercial kitchens from Texas A&M AgriLife extension*
By News Desk on Feb 14, 2022 12:03 am
Here at Food Safety News, we often focus on what consumers can do in their homes to reduce the risk of food poisoning. But kitchen safety doesn’t start and end at home. In recent weeks we’ve seen a number of outbreaks stemming from restaurants and prepackaged ready-to-eat food. Food outbreaks that start in restaurants or... Continue Reading


*FDA warns companies about import violations and pest violations*
By News Desk on Feb 14, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*Royal Ice Cream expands recall related to possible Listeria contamination*
By News Desk on Feb 13, 2022 09:07 pm
The Royal Ice Cream Company, Inc. of Manchester, CT is expanding its recall to include all products manufactured at the facility within expiry, because they have the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, About Listeria infections Food contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes may not look or smell spoiled but can still cause serious and sometimes... Continue Reading


----------

